# Spectacled Owl (Costa Rica)



## Glenn Bartley (Nov 18, 2014)

One night in Costa Rica I woke up really early (3:30am) and couldn’t fall back asleep. Off in the distance I could hear the call of a Spectacled Owl and decided to go out and see if I could find it. I wasn’t very optimistic as I have tried to photograph this species at least a dozen times with no luck. I wandered down into the forest to see if I could get a look at this stunning owl. I knew the bird was close by so I decided to give him a call. Unbelievably, the bird cooperated and flew right in. He even perched for me in a great spot and I was able to snap a few pics. What a rush! I haven’t been so excited to photograph a bird in a while and it was a great reminder for me of what I absolutely love about bird photography. 

Camera Model: Canon EOS 7D
Shutter speed: 1/60 sec
Aperture: 5.6
Exposure mode: Manual
Flash: On
ISO: 1250
Lens: EF600mm f/4L IS II USM +1.4x


----------



## FEBS (Nov 18, 2014)

Glenn Bartley said:


> One night in Costa Rica I woke up really early (3:30am) and couldn’t fall back asleep. Off in the distance I could hear the call of a Spectacled Owl and decided to go out and see if I could find it. I wasn’t very optimistic as I have tried to photograph this species at least a dozen times with no luck. I wandered down into the forest to see if I could get a look at this stunning owl. I knew the bird was close by so I decided to give him a call. Unbelievably, the bird cooperated and flew right in. He even perched for me in a great spot and I was able to snap a few pics. What a rush! I haven’t been so excited to photograph a bird in a while and it was a great reminder for me of what I absolutely love about bird photography.
> 
> Camera Model: Canon EOS 7D
> Shutter speed: 1/60 sec
> ...



What a picture. Very nice. Even hard to believe. A 7D on iso 1250!!! and that on 840mm. Did you use a flash as fill light with better beamer or so?


----------



## Click (Nov 18, 2014)

Great shot Glenn. Well done.


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 18, 2014)

Glenn Bartley said:


> One night in Costa Rica I woke up really early (3:30am) and couldn’t fall back asleep. Off in the distance I could hear the call of a Spectacled Owl and decided to go out and see if I could find it. I wasn’t very optimistic as I have tried to photograph this species at least a dozen times with no luck. I wandered down into the forest to see if I could get a look at this stunning owl. I knew the bird was close by so I decided to give him a call. Unbelievably, the bird cooperated and flew right in. He even perched for me in a great spot and I was able to snap a few pics. What a rush! I haven’t been so excited to photograph a bird in a while and it was a great reminder for me of what I absolutely love about bird photography.
> 
> Camera Model: Canon EOS 7D
> Shutter speed: 1/60 sec
> ...



This is kick-ass good, Glenn!
I know the rush. Hope you get more of that.


----------



## Glenn Bartley (Nov 18, 2014)

FEBS said:


> Glenn Bartley said:
> 
> 
> > One night in Costa Rica I woke up really early (3:30am) and couldn’t fall back asleep. Off in the distance I could hear the call of a Spectacled Owl and decided to go out and see if I could find it. I wasn’t very optimistic as I have tried to photograph this species at least a dozen times with no luck. I wandered down into the forest to see if I could get a look at this stunning owl. I knew the bird was close by so I decided to give him a call. Unbelievably, the bird cooperated and flew right in. He even perched for me in a great spot and I was able to snap a few pics. What a rush! I haven’t been so excited to photograph a bird in a while and it was a great reminder for me of what I absolutely love about bird photography.
> ...



I used flash as the main light. No beamer.

Thank you!


----------



## FEBS (Nov 18, 2014)

Glenn Bartley said:


> I used flash as the main light. No beamer.
> 
> Thank you!



Hi Glen,

I just did buy your ebook about flash photography. Great book. Just did look in a few minutes throughout your work. Nice documented wit a lot of nice photos. I will start reading it in the coming hours.

Thanks man for sharing such a practical experience.


----------



## Glenn Bartley (Nov 20, 2014)

FEBS said:


> Glenn Bartley said:
> 
> 
> > I used flash as the main light. No beamer.
> ...



Thanks for the support and kind words!


----------

